# Destitute TV Girl Finally Died of Starvation



## xomputer (Dec 10, 2010)

> A 23-year old, poverty-stricken young woman who appeared in newspapers and on TV around the world when she was filmed by a cameraman inside North Korea died of starvation in October, it has been revealed.
> 
> The woman, who appeared in a KBS special program, &#8220;North Korea&#8217;s Third Generation Succession: Who Is Kim Jong Eun?&#8221; alongside global media including the BBC(UK) and Asahi TV(Japan) amply demonstrated the dire straits in which some North Korean people live. Reduced to rags following the death of both her parents, she said she wandered the fields looking for grasses.
> 
> ...








Destitute families is living in appalling conditions in North Korea.. because of Kim jong-il and Kim jong-un.... 

I hope.......I&#65279; hope ..... the days&#65279; of starvation is gone as soon as possible...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8jl7ecZuq8


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 10, 2010)

xomputer said:


> > A 23-year old, poverty-stricken young woman who appeared in newspapers and on TV around the world when she was filmed by a cameraman inside North Korea died of starvation in October, it has been revealed.
> >
> > The woman, who appeared in a KBS special program, North Koreas Third Generation Succession: Who Is Kim Jong Eun? alongside global media including the BBC(UK) and Asahi TV(Japan) amply demonstrated the dire straits in which some North Korean people live. Reduced to rags following the death of both her parents, she said she wandered the fields looking for grasses.
> >
> ...



I've given up hoping starvation will end around the world and starting concentrating on hoping it won't grow here.  Our government and our people seem to be set on seeing the poor starve to death.  I can't believe our governor, among other things, just stopped hospice for the poor.  Seems they can't die off fast enough for her.

How can the richest country in the world not have enough money to provide food for it's people?  Medical care? etc.  Seems all Obama's promises were empty.

I kind of hope the evil greedy blanks that run this country get their comeuppance sooner rather than latter. We've tried voting them out, we've tried demonstrations...what's left?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 10, 2010)

This is the glory of socialism.   Misery, starvation, and a morally dead aristocracy.

If you are broke in South Korea, it is no picnic then either.   South Korean media are quite direct about the level of pain the destitute face there.

But this level of crass and stupid is only achievable with communism.  From Ethiopia in the 80's,  modern Cuba, Russia in repeated periods in the 1920's 1930's and again in the 1950's, China during the "Great Leap Forward..."     As Marx said, History repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce.   This is a particularly gruesome kind of face here.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 10, 2010)

Of course our blocking trade with NK has nothing to do with their problems at all.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 10, 2010)

Same story as Cuba.   We don't deal with jerks like that.   (We have jerks we will deal with who are no teddy bear's picnic either, but we don't deal with these particular two)  But the rest of the world does deal with them with no problem at all, except the Norks don't pay their bills and ship shoddy merchandise that doesn't meet customer specs.  We don't block the rest of the world's trade, as much as we want to.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 10, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> xomputer said:
> 
> 
> > > A 23-year old, poverty-stricken young woman who appeared in newspapers and on TV around the world when she was filmed by a cameraman inside North Korea died of starvation in October, it has been revealed.
> ...



Hospice doesn't do anything to keep people from dying, sheila. And we do provide food for our people, as well as medical care.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 10, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Of course our blocking trade with NK has nothing to do with their problems at all.



Er..ok. It's our fault they let their people starve and leave them lying out in the open. Got it.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 10, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> This is the glory of socialism.   Misery, starvation, and a morally dead aristocracy.
> 
> If you are broke in South Korea, it is no picnic then either.   South Korean media are quite direct about the level of pain the destitute face there.
> 
> But this level of crass and stupid is only achievable with communism.  From Ethiopia in the 80's,  modern Cuba, Russia in repeated periods in the 1920's 1930's and again in the 1950's, China during the "Great Leap Forward..."     As Marx said, History repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce.   This is a particularly gruesome kind of face here.


Nobody ever starved before tyrants began masquerading as communists?

Also, make up your mind: Is it socialism like America or communism like Twin Oaks?

Or maybe we could focus on reality instead of trying to turn everything into sad political hackery?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 10, 2010)

Famines were common in the days before Republican government.  There were laws to artificially depress the prices of food, prevent folks from selling stuff for the best price they could get, And there was just the fact that moving bulky stuff from point A to point B was hard due to no roads and bandits where there were roads.
But this kind of thing in the 20th Century has been exclusively the results of deliberate policy by Socialist states.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

xomputer said:


> > A 23-year old, poverty-stricken young woman who appeared in newspapers and on TV around the world when she was filmed by a cameraman inside North Korea died of starvation in October, it has been revealed.
> >
> > The woman, who appeared in a KBS special program, North Koreas Third Generation Succession: Who Is Kim Jong Eun? alongside global media including the BBC(UK) and Asahi TV(Japan) amply demonstrated the dire straits in which some North Korean people live. Reduced to rags following the death of both her parents, she said she wandered the fields looking for grasses.
> >
> ...



As long as the current regime in North Korea is in power the people will keep starving there.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 10, 2010)

The currency reform deal was why Son #2 is no longer in the running to be heir apparent.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 10, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> This is the glory of socialism.   Misery, starvation, and a morally dead aristocracy.
> 
> If you are broke in South Korea, it is no picnic then either.   South Korean media are quite direct about the level of pain the destitute face there.
> 
> But this level of crass and stupid is only achievable with communism.  From Ethiopia in the 80's,  modern Cuba, Russia in repeated periods in the 1920's 1930's and again in the 1950's, China during the "Great Leap Forward..."     As Marx said, History repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce.   This is a particularly gruesome kind of face here.



Bulcrap.  We have the highest infant mortality rate in industrialized nations....we also have the highest rate of deaths due to malnutrition.  In fact, on a list of the best countries to live in, we don't even make the top 10, some socialist countries do.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 10, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > xomputer said:
> ...



No, we don't.  They also cut off co payments for part D medicare.  Meaning that many of our elderly will be doing without their medication.  Plus, if you go to your local foodbank, more than 1/2 the people there are the working poor who get no help from our government.  

We have the highest deaths due to malnutrition of any of the richest countries in the world.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 10, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> xomputer said:
> 
> 
> > > A 23-year old, poverty-stricken young woman who appeared in newspapers and on TV around the world when she was filmed by a cameraman inside North Korea died of starvation in October, it has been revealed.
> ...



And what is our excuse?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > xomputer said:
> ...



The US is not perfect but don't try and compare the situation here to that of North Korea. Here in the US people can get on foodstamps, WIC and cash aid if they don't make enough money to feed their families. Even if things get bad enough when you are homeless, there are soup kitchens all over the inner cities that give out free hot food to homeless people and the working poor. North Korea has nothing like that, those people are digging up dead bodies to eat for Christs sake, you even trying to compare these 2 situations is crazy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 10, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Of course our blocking trade with NK has nothing to do with their problems at all.


Thanks for blaming the USA.
I knew you would come through.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 10, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Famines were common in the days before Republican government.  There were laws to artificially depress the prices of food, prevent folks from selling stuff for the best price they could get, And there was just the fact that moving bulky stuff from point A to point B was hard due to no roads and bandits where there were roads.
> But this kind of thing in the 20th Century has been exclusively the results of deliberate policy by Socialist states.



When have France, the USA, and Sweden deliberately starved their populations?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 10, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> quorap.  We have the highest infant mortality rate in industrialized nations....we also have the highest rate of deaths due to malnutrition.  In fact, on a list of the best countries to live in, we don't even make the top 10, so me socialist countries do.


Because we will try to save  premmies.
No other country even tries.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 10, 2010)

I use to rant about North Korea ALL the time.
I was outraged that NK had prisons where children were born, and lived their entire lives in a work camp.

But, China is their governments protector. And absolutely nothing will change in North Korea until China stops protecting them.
And that is not likely to change perhaps ever.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I use to rant about North Korea ALL the time.
> I was outraged that NK had prisons where children were born, and lived their entire lives in a work camp.
> 
> But, China is their governments protector. And absolutely nothing will change in North Korea until China stops protecting them.
> And that is not likely to change perhaps ever.



I think the only way that would happen is if a Taiwan/North Korea swap was put on the table.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 10, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > This is the glory of socialism.   Misery, starvation, and a morally dead aristocracy.
> ...



**cough cough***BULLSHIT***cough cough.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



I don't know about the infant mortality rate but he is actually right about the top 10 countries to live in thing, I checked for it online. USA is #12.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 10, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ys-better-than-america-answered-dipshits.html


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 10, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



And what does that mean? Who was polled? Who did the polling? Those numbers mean absofuckinglutely nothing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Oh I'm not saying I agree with the poll, I'm just saying that what it says online if you look it up.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 10, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Means nothing, moron.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 10, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Of course our blocking trade with NK has nothing to do with their problems at all.



This vid shows how little YOU know!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKs8PNFhQik&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 10, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




It wasn't a poll. And it was the Heritage Foundation, bastion of neocon thought. You know, the folk Laura Ingraham always quotes.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 10, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


I know, I know, Heritage Foundation is a leftwing source


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 10, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



You know, you really should check your facts before calling me a liar.  That bad Karma WILL eventually come back to you.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 10, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Famines were common in the days before Republican government.  There were laws to artificially depress the prices of food, prevent folks from selling stuff for the best price they could get, And there was just the fact that moving bulky stuff from point A to point B was hard due to no roads and bandits where there were roads.
> But this kind of thing in the 20th Century has been exclusively the results of deliberate policy by Socialist states.



Which days were those? You do know a Republican form of government has been around for quite some time. They pre-date Christianity.


----------



## daveman (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Trajan (Dec 10, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > This is the glory of socialism.   Misery, starvation, and a morally dead aristocracy.
> ...



hummm, I am going to have to ask for some verification please on;




> we also have the highest rate of deaths due to malnutrition



thx


----------



## Trajan (Dec 10, 2010)

I&#8217;d like to say that  I hold s. korea partially responsible for the plight of the north and to an extent us to. 

The south and the west frankly,  have enabled that sadistic  fool and now are on the way to enabling the son of sadistic fool  in keeping his boot directly on the neck of the populace.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 10, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Of course our blocking trade with NK has nothing to do with their problems at all.


----------

